# Вопрос знатокам!



## Bayanist711 (6 Сен 2013)

Подскажите пожалуйста, можно ли сделать звучание органа на аккордеоне гуще, богаче, плотнее, чем есть на нём! Аккордеон с ломаной декой!


----------



## sedovmika (6 Сен 2013)

Должна быть "яркая" пиколка" и приличный фагот, ну и настроены должны быть без "разлива". Мне очень нравится на Юпитере орган. На моей Супите (кнопочная), пиколка очень яркая, да и фагот под стать, удивляюсь за счет чего они так интересно звучат? Соответственно, и орган приличный. Но на мой вкус на Юпитере гораздо красивее. Как улучшить? Да никак, только менять инструмент, вероятно что все зависит от конструктива в первую очередь, расчета и качества изготовления голосовых камер конкретного инструмента, а также характеристик дек и корпуса, имхо.


----------



## Vladimir Zh (6 Сен 2013)

Всего лишь надо склепать и отрегулировать голоса.


----------



## Bayanist711 (7 Сен 2013)

sedovmika писал:


> Должна быть "яркая" пиколка" и приличный фагот


В том то и дело, что и пиколка и фагот яркие, а орган не звучит, инструмент новый может надо подождать чтоб разыгрался...


----------



## Vladimir Zh (7 Сен 2013)

Вы бы для начала озвучили модель инструмента. А то все рекомендации получаются "на деревню дедушке".
А на счёт "разыгрался" уже пИсано перепИсано. Читайте на сайте. Туфта это всё.


----------



## Bayanist711 (8 Сен 2013)

Vladimir Zh писал:


> Вы бы для начала озвучили модель инструмента


Инструмент BORSINI- кнопочный аккордеон. Vladimir Zh писал:


> А на счёт "разыгрался" уже пИсано перепИсано


Ну цельная планка не разыгрывается, ну а если внутри кусок?


----------



## Vladimir Zh (8 Сен 2013)

Bayanist711 писал:


> Ну цельная планка не разыгрывается, ну а если внутри кусок?


То же самое. Ответ поищите на форуме. Тему уже всю обсосали.

В Вашем же случае, конечно, надо всё послушать со стороны. То, что кажется вам при игре, не всегда то, что слышит слушатель в зале. Есть немало инструментов, играя на которых, приходится делать поправку на звук. Сам в своё время долго привыкал после Супиты к звуку итальянской Скандалли-Полифоники. Или попросите кого-нибудь поиграть, а сами послушайте со стороны или, что лучше, запишите свою игру на приличный микрофон и послушайте эту запись. Играйте на "проблемных" регистрах.


----------



## Bayanist711 (8 Сен 2013)

Все регистры в принципе мне нравятся, и фагот, и кларнет, и бандонеон, все они меня устраивают, а вот орган как-то не такой! Сравнивал свой инструмент и со Скандалли, и с Бугари, и с Паоло Сопрани, разницы лично я никакой не услышал! По ходу все фирмы ставят одинаковые голоса, а отличается лишь внешность и название! И сравнивал с Даллапе Супер Маестро, вообще небо и земля, как будто мой инструмент звучал как Ростов-дон. Сейчас, наверное, все фирмы примерно одинаково звучат, просто роль играет лишь бренд!


----------



## lelikbolik (9 Сен 2013)

Bayanist711 писал:


> Подскажите пожалуйста, можно ли сделать звучание органа на аккордеоне гуще, богаче, плотнее, чем есть на нём! Аккордеон с ломаной декой!


Кто-то из великих говорил "не надо копировать звучание органа" на нашем инструменте (кнопочный аккордеон) столько возможностей что И.С.Бах позавидовал!


----------

